# "CrankHeads"... unable to query another like it. anybody???



## rook10993 (Jul 25, 2021)




----------



## Freqman1 (Jul 25, 2021)

Pic of the whole bike might help. V/r Shawn


----------



## lgrinnings (Jul 25, 2021)

I’d love to know as well…


----------



## cyclingday (Jul 25, 2021)

If it doesn’t already have a common name, I’d like to propose, The Chalice & Bell Sprocket.


----------



## rook10993 (Jul 25, 2021)

So sorry.. have been fixated on trying to find out what crank it is in order to set me on a path for bike id... no head badge or frame numbers of any kind.
but here it is...thanks for your patience


----------



## rook10993 (Jul 25, 2021)

lgrinnings said:


> I’d love to know as well…
> 
> View attachment 1451906



wow.. that was fast...fast is good. 
so i have feeling that you might know as to when and what this might belong?


----------



## cyclingday (Jul 25, 2021)

I haven’t a clue, but the details of it are very beautiful.


----------



## rook10993 (Jul 25, 2021)

I have been riding all my life and have owned many a frame and was very impressed with the workmanship of the frame/fork. no external lugs just mitered tubes and silver brazing. Once was blue with white head and seat tubes.. would liked to have seen it when it was new...


----------



## catfish (Jul 25, 2021)

I think it's called the Holy Grail sprocket.....


----------



## catfish (Jul 25, 2021)




----------



## lgrinnings (Jul 25, 2021)

rook10993 said:


> wow.. that was fast...fast is good.
> so i have feeling that you might know as to when and what this might belong?



Unfortunately, I'm in the same boat as you. At one point, I thought it might be Demorest, but I no longer believe that to be true. Hopefully, someone knows!


----------



## 49autocycledeluxe (Jul 25, 2021)

it is art. that stem is cool as well.  are those pinstripes or decals?


----------



## rook10993 (Jul 25, 2021)

I was hoping it was going to be a "holy grail" of sorts... thought the 2 piece crank was distinct enough that someone might say..... THATS A 19## SUMTIN SUMTIN! but looks like it might be going back to decorating the garage:/  Maybe the person that left it next to the recycle bin 7years ago couldnt figure out what it was either?


----------



## rook10993 (Jul 25, 2021)

pretty sure its paint...each one slightly different(unique). and its a good sized frame next to my 29r singlespeed 20" daily rider.


----------



## Ricker (Jul 25, 2021)

Yale?



dmk441 said:


> Here's a few cool early California related motorcycle images. 1903- George Wyman's long ride.
> 
> View attachment 1118044
> 
> ...


----------



## rook10993 (Jul 25, 2021)

Ricker said:


> Yale?



A quick googlen of Yale TOC bicycles gave a frame only pic that is the closest yet... ;0


----------



## Barnegatbicycles (Jul 25, 2021)




----------



## rook10993 (Jul 25, 2021)

well I'll be....







Barnegatbicycles said:


> View attachment 1452275



Nicely done sir. Wasn't sure I see the day.


----------



## Barnegatbicycles (Jul 25, 2021)

It's a possible option for you. Any head badge holes?


----------



## rook10993 (Jul 25, 2021)

Barnegatbicycles said:


> It's a possible option for you. Any head badge holes?
> View attachment 1452287



yup yup... Thompson 2 piece crank hanger it is then. head tube has just 2 holes centered half way up.

Today was a good day.....


----------



## Blue Streak (Jul 27, 2021)

1899 Vedette Bicycles made by Columbia have similar sprocket design:







Vedette sold at Copake Auction 2018


----------



## razinhellcustomz (Jul 31, 2021)

rook10993 said:


> wow.. that was fast...fast is good.
> so i have feeling that you might know as to when and what this might belong?



Possibly a TOC Columbia or maybe a Pope or an early Orient.. Good luck and Welcome to the CABE... Razin...


----------



## oldebike55 (Jul 31, 2021)

Wow, those chain adjusters are like the ones missing on my Indian track racer frame..
first time i've seen em,
killer TOC stuff!


----------



## C M Gerlach (Aug 2, 2021)

That frame....can't say for sure, but.....try searching "sears" or "elgin" king....many similarities to my elgin king. I think ca.1895


----------

